# The best push block I've ever used, but so pricey I make reasons to use it (so I feel better)



## RichardHillius

I like the grrr-ripper's and they are my go to push stick/blocks with my table saw. I bought them to cut a bunch of repeatable small pieces and if you want to cut a bunch of 1/4" pieces off of a single wide board they really are the only safe way to do it without readjusting the fence after each cut. However like you said they are not a replacement for a blade guard but generally if a piece is large enough to use the blade guard it's large enough to not need a push block. It's that place where you would be taking the guard off to make the cut anyways where the ripper's shine. I don't know about anyone else but I alway feel a bit more secure with that large chunk of plastic covering the blade over tying to balance the end of the board with a push stick while pushing it though.


----------



## jtm

I have a Grripper and it definitely makes some cuts safer on the table saw.

The only problem with it - ironically enough - is that it doesn't grip the wood all that well.

My Bench Dog pushblocks are much more "grippy."


----------



## Ken90712

Interesting review, Thx for taking the time to write it… I have been on the fence about buying this for a few weeks now. While budget isn't the main concern I have kept asking myself do I really nedd it. I think I'll buy them today… As the great Tim Allen once said, "it looks good on the peg board".... LOL

Thx


----------



## ScottKaye

I own one as well and am very satisfied with it though it was hard to justify the cost. Two quick notes. If your gripper has lost its "grippyness" just clean it with denatured alcohol to remove accumlated dust on the pads. I would also like to point out another benefit of using the gripper. The quality of your cut is very much improved. I get a lot less burning during ripping operation on my table saw while using the gripper and as a bonus I get a much smoother cut.

Scott


----------



## retfr8flyr

I am also a big fan of the Gripper system. I use them on my router and joiner also because of the quality of the grip and keeping my hands further from the blades.


----------



## GregD

While I also hate the price I use mine a lot. They give you good control on both sides of the cut. They deliver a better cut and reduce risk. They work best if your saw table is clean and lubricated. When they don't seem to be grippy enough, it is time to clean and lube the table top.

A spring-loaded hook accessory is now available, but I don't have one.

When I can I use my Bench Dog push blocks because they grip even better.

I am a big fan of push blocks.


----------



## Racer2007

I have only used them a few times but I really like them for keeping your hands an fingers away from the blade. They can take a bit of time to setup at first but after you use them a couple of times and watch the videos of them, it getts to be pretty easy to do plus if your making the same cut a lot there is no need to change the setup.


----------



## michelletwo

I love these and use them all the time…thanks scott for the cleaning info on the pads


----------



## LJackson

I'm sure these companies hate it, but there are plans on LumberJocks for building your own version. I like the build it versus buy it as I'm cheap and I get to make stuff. Plus, you can make a bunch, and have them pre-set to some of your standard operations so that you do not need to frequently adjust the one expensive Grrr-ripper you bought.


----------



## ssnvet

since I don't run my TS with a blade guard (yet… still looking for a workable solution) I invested in a Gripper and I'm glad I did…

I do find every so often a board width/cut width that can't be cut without damaging the gripper or farting around to make a special spacer, so I still find use for my traditional push sticks. But the Gripper is much better.

I have the DYI Gripper plan, and though doable, it looks like a fairly involved project and you'll have to buy some hardware. When I saw the Gripper on sale at Rockler I decided safety now was worth spending the money on. Also, the rubber on the Gripper is the "grippiest" I've ever seen. And I work in foam rubber manufacturing.


----------



## ssnvet

ps… I use it on the jointer and router table as well.


----------



## CharlesA

Great for re-sawing.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

I've been using the gripper for years, since it came out.

Unlike JTM I have never had a problem with the grip.
They tell you to use alcohol to clean it, I think I might have done that once.
I use it on the TS, and router table.

Mine is getting pretty cut up, time to start replacing legs, I might get a new one too.


----------



## TechRedneck

I've had one for years and got it on sale. It is always beside the table saw and handy for those cuts that send a little warning to the left side of your brain. Nearly every woodworker knows what I am talking about.

It works well, does the job it was designed to do and I highly recommend one.

My blade guard is off the saw most of the time unless I am ripping a lot of boards. This makes me more safety minded, especially when ripping smaller boards. The Grr-riper is my go to tool for thin rips or smaller boards that won't work on the cross cut sled.


----------



## DJPeck

It's not difficult to built your own version, see the RipSnorter, and save a lot of money.


----------



## oldnovice

*LJackson*, I have copied the dimensions off of a version made by *DeLayne Peck*, what he calls the RipSnorter, and I plan to make the pieces on my CNC in case anyone is interested.


----------

